# Hey Rob Fisher, Check Out My Wood!



## devdev



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Hehehehehehehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

duckduck said:


> Hehehehehehehe


 
I have two of those in the picture with another one on it's way!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Ok, some notes on the attached file

1 - 6, the order of Woodvilles I want

Interesting features I have not seen before (red circles) an oval squonk hole, and a squonk button.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Squonk button and oval holes are the first generation ones...

These are the ones I'm after...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

You like the stabilised wood, I see. I prefer the more natural wood. Am waiting for the mech woodvils, might go for that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then I have this on it's way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> You like the stabilised wood, I see. I prefer the more natural wood. Am waiting for the mech woodvils, might go for that.


 
OMW I LOVE the stabilised woods!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

I see you like the blend of light wood with dark wood. Personally I prefer one tone of wood. The whole ebony and ivory thing is not really my scene, although I really do like the dark marbled wood.


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> And then I have this on it's way!
> 
> View attachment 7114
> View attachment 7115


The second one is such a beauty! 

Don't come looking at my house if it goes missing from your delivery parcel. :shifty:


----------



## devdev

You can't grip another man's wood. You can only hold it if you have his permission.

Wars have been started over unauthorised wood handling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I'm on the list for a PDIB Mod! My number should come up in about 7 months time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> The second one is such a beauty!
> 
> Don't come looking at my house if it goes missing from your delivery parcel. :shifty:


 
I will make a note... actually that is the one that's on it's way... It's a 18490!


----------



## devdev

Now you are just running around flashing your wood in everyone's face Rob...


----------



## Rob Fisher

duckduck said:


> I see you like the blend of light wood with dark wood. Personally I prefer one tone of wood. The whole ebony and ivory thing is not really my scene, although I really do like the dark marbled wood.


 
Yip that Ebony and Ivory thing really does it for me! But getting them is so difficult... the plain ones come up for sale quite often but the others not so much!


----------



## Rob Fisher

duckduck said:


> Now you are just running around flashing your wood in everyone's face Rob...


 
You started it Goose Goose!


----------



## MurderDoll

duckduck said:


> Now you are just running around flashing your wood in everyone's face Rob...


ha ha ha! 

yeah. now he is just showing off his wood to everyone.


----------



## devdev

Ok so @Rob Fisher this is your mandatory vaping song when using your Woodville:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Ok wait, it gets better:


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## ET

i think goosegoose just starts threads so he can derail them later

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

denizenx said:


> i think goosegoose just starts threads so he can derail them later


 
Ouch....

That hurt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ET



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Todd on the PDIB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Todd on the PDIB!




This guy I can watch ......


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seeing that there are a few of you out there that are showing some interest in acquiring a Woodvil or bottom fed wood mod I thought I would carry the discussion on here instead of the Vape Mail thread…

If any of you are after a Woodvil you need to let me know because I do watch the ECF classifieds quite closely because when they do come up for sale you need to be really quick because they sell within minutes… so if you are after one you need to let me know what size you are after and what wood you would prefer and I’ll keep an eye out for you.

The Red Sky Mods are much easier to get hold of and while the workmanship of the Red Sky Mod is very good I’m not crazy about the plain wood he is currently using and I much prefer the more exotic woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are 2 Red Sky Mods available right now but it's the same kak wood that I'm not crazy about...

http://redskymods.3dcartstores.com/Cruiser--37v-feeder-models_c_20.html


----------



## Silverbear

Aaaaaahhhhh, they are beautiful, the timing is all wrong.

But in clearer mind I think I would to try my luck holding on for one of the more exotic woods.


----------



## devdev

With Pirate themed brand..... ummmm I think that's a big fail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

Someone offered me a wood sweetvape grip VV do you guys know that one?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silverbear said:


> Aaaaaahhhhh, they are beautiful, the timing is all wrong.
> 
> But in clearer mind I think I would to try my luck holding on for one of the more exotic woods.


 
1,000% Wayne! I bought one but I don't use it much at all because the wood of the Woodvils are just so much nicer! And what I'm after now is one of PDIBS mods made out of the stabilsed and stained woods... they are something else! I'm on his list for one but I will only get it in around 8 months time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matt said:


> Someone offered me a wood sweetvape grip VV do you guys know that one?


 
They are pretty sweet looking as well... is the one you have been offered a bottom fed version? Do you have a pic and price?


----------



## Matt

Yes bottom fed he is asking 120 euro. Waiting on pictures


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matt said:


> Yes bottom fed he is asking 120 euro. Waiting on pictures


 
Mmmmm that has potential!


----------



## Matt

Got the price wrong its 160 euro new price supposed to be 300+

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matt said:


> Got the price wrong its 160 euro new price supposed to be 300+


 
Matt I think I would rather go for a Woodvil myself.


----------



## Matt

Rob Fisher said:


> Matt I think I would rather go for a Woodvil myself.



Im not in to wood myself just posting it here maybe something for someone here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matt said:


> Im not in to wood myself just posting it here maybe something for someone here.


 
Ahhhh... thanks for that!


----------



## Matt

And i am sure price is always negotiable.


----------

